# Compressor Break in question



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

The oil lube compressor I'm looking at buying has a 30 minute break in procedure. No big deal. The oil that comes with the compressor (not installed yet, in a bottle) in the standard SAE 30 weight non-detergent compressor oil. Being there's nothing special about this oil, being I was going to switch over to synthetic oil anyway for various reasons, including living in a colder climate, I should be able to do the initial start up and 30 minute break in period with the synthetic oil I plan on using.

Any thoughts on this? Any reason to use traditional SAE 30w non detergent air compressor oil for the first initial startup and break in? The owner's manual doesn't mention anything special about oil other than it be SAE 30w non-detergent compressor oil. I have had some items that required a special oil for break in, but I don't believe there is any benefit here?

P.S. Do they make an SAE 30w NON-detergent break in oil? And if so, do you think there would be any benefit to putting it in initially? I know of SAE 30w break in oil, but I'm not sure if it's non-detergent. Then again, I'm not sure how much foaming or other issues can happen in 30 minutes with no pressure and the oil is going to be drained anyway.

Thoughts? Thanks
Mike


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

afacademydad said:


> Do they make an SAE 30w NON-detergent break in oil?


I cant say I've ever heard of or seen it Mike, but I've never specifically looked for it either. 


afacademydad said:


> Thoughts?


My thoughts on what I would do tho are to use the 30 weight that came with it for the initial 30 min break in, then changing it out and putting the same 30 weight in again (new oil of course) for another hour or 2 of use. Reason being just to be rid of any metal dust or debris from the initial use.
After the 2nd oil change, then I would switch it over to synthetic.
Because I've recently been looking at new compressors online, I did notice a 20 weight synthetic was also available. For winter time that might be a good option for you in regards to cold weather use also. Come warmer weather switch it out to the 30 synthetic.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

afacademydad,

I would follow the manufacture procedure as recommended. I don't think the break in procedure was tested with synthetic oil considerations. I would use the SAE 30 first then swap it with approved compressor type synthetic oil. Oil seals use some some of the petroleum chemicals to maintain the oil seal properties. Amsoil had their 100% synthetic oils removed from aircraft use because of oil consumption, cylinder ring seat issues and seals that failed in flight. The damaged seals let the oil escape (oil starvation) causing catastrophic engine failure. Not so much of an issue with a compressor. You do need an oil that contains at least some petroleum base in it IMO. SAE oils work fine for 20+ years with no problems for most compressor use, a compressor doesn't have fuels and combustion by products to deal with. TMI?









Aircraft Oil: Mineral Vs. Ashless Dispersant And The Problem With Synthetic


There's a lot of discussion about what oil is best to use for your aircraft engine. We did some research, and here's what we found. Oil Types - Mineral, Ashless Dispersant, And Synthetic




www.boldmethod.com





Stephen



afacademydad said:


> The oil lube compressor I'm looking at buying has a 30 minute break in procedure. No big deal. The oil that comes with the compressor (not installed yet, in a bottle) in the standard SAE 30 weight non-detergent compressor oil. Being there's nothing special about this oil, being I was going to switch over to synthetic oil anyway for various reasons, including living in a colder climate, I should be able to do the initial start up and 30 minute break in period with the synthetic oil I plan on using.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Any reason to use traditional SAE 30w non detergent air compressor oil for the first initial startup and break in? The owner's manual doesn't mention anything special about oil other than it be SAE 30w non-detergent compressor oil. I have had some items that required a special oil for break in, but I don't believe there is any benefit here?
> 
> ...


----------



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

Appreciate the feedback.I was considering using the basic 30w that comes with the compressor for the break in. Mainly because it's included, it's free, and I'd have no use for it otherwise. Plus the break in doesn't really stress the motor much because the compressor isn't under pressure. I'll then swap it out for the synthetic. After the 30 minute break in, I'll drain the oil, put in the good synthetic and run it for another 30 minutes. There will still be some residual original oil still in the compressor. I'll drain it again and fill with the good synthetic and call it a day.

Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

I use this oil for break-in. I read somewhere that it is non-detergent, but now I can't find it.








Amazon.com: SAE 30 Break-In Oil/3x1/5 Quart : Automotive


Buy SAE 30 Break-In Oil/3x1/5 Quart: Motor Oils - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

I looked at the lucas website, and it doesn't say anywhere about it being non-detergent or not. But I wouldn't worry too much. For most break ins of compressors, you're going to drain and replace the oil after 30 minutes or so anyway. So you'll get out any metal filings that's suspended in the oil anyway. It wouldn't cause any damage. Now running detergent oil full time would be a problem.


----------

